# PRE - Pacrim Energy



## amohonour (9 March 2005)

Pacrim have been going up consistantly... has anyone else any interest in PRE?


----------



## johnsmith (15 March 2005)

*Re: Pacrim Energy*

Yes, I am interested (well now a substantial holder) of PRE.

There is something very interesting the Westland Basin play.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## amohonour (15 March 2005)

*Re: Pacrim Energy*

Not real sure but it certainly seems like someone knows something. I got in early at .016 so at the moment I am getting the jitters and want to take my profit but they are still going up.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (16 March 2005)

*Re: Pacrim Energy*

PRE: 0.052   0.000   4:05pm

If you got in at 0.016 you've done well   

I'd set a stop loss/ profit stop and adjust this  up if the price continualy rises thereby keeping you in the game, but thats just me,however, if you're worried about seriously BAD news, sell out at where you feel comfortable...why do you want to sell? (take profits?) what then will you buy? is what i usually ask myself

JohnSmith
WOW just looked at the chart ...i'll post for comment


----------



## amohonour (16 March 2005)

*Re: Pacrim Energy*

Only thinking about getting out as this is only the third lot of shares I have bought. Others are BGF doing well got in at .095 and URL .16 just starting to go. Only got Pacrim because I liked there Gold Exploration prospects. I dont really know what I am doing that is why I think about getting out dont want to be too greedy.


----------



## amohonour (16 March 2005)

*Re: Pacrim Energy*

Question on your charts why are there black and pink bars in the volume are some buy and some sell?


----------



## johnsmith (16 March 2005)

*Re: Pacrim Energy*

Announcement today on director selling some shares.
Very interesting, the market soaked up the on-market sale, and someone was willing to take the whole off-market sale.

they're gold newz is gud, but energy newz is betta. Chart backs up something more than just the gold we already knowz .   

duz any1 else have something to add?


----------



## johnsmith (1 April 2005)

*Re: Pacrim Energy*

Well looks like some pump 'n' dump move.

Am out completely, with good profitz.

I wouldn't stay in it. It'll take a while before anything happenz with their West Basin discovery in terms of $$ on the table.

am eyeing some other specz like Nuenco (NEO). Looks way undervalued if their recent discoveries total at least 10bcf. Just waitin' on the news before I commit me hard earned.

anybodie here 'ave a betta clue ?


----------



## Smurf1976 (1 April 2005)

*Re: Pacrim Energy*



			
				amohonour said:
			
		

> Question on your charts why are there black and pink bars in the volume are some buy and some sell?



Different volume scales on the left and right axis for pink and black.


----------



## Porper (1 April 2005)

*Re: Pacrim Energy*



			
				johnsmith said:
			
		

> am eyeing some other specz like Nuenco (NEO). Looks way undervalued if their recent discoveries total at least 10bcf. Just waitin' on the news before I commit me hard earned.
> 
> anybodie here 'ave a betta clue ?




Hello Johnsmith,

I hold Neo, they hardly seem to be setting the world alight at the moment, but the potential is certainly there.

They seem to have found lots of gas, but no numbers yet, maybe a few weeks before we get some figures so Neo may well just trade in their narrow range for a while.If it is good news they could easily double or treble overnight, my view only of course.People seem intent on getting the big oil strike when in actual fact the gas is a bigger deal than traders/investors think.


----------



## reichstag911 (1 April 2005)

*Re: NEO*

NEO has a few sellers at present ...


----------



## walshman (5 May 2005)

*Pacrim Ltd. (PRE)*

Anyone watching this stock, had sum big buyers this afternoon. I'm on it plus NEO which could be on the upturn as well.


----------



## el_ninj0 (5 May 2005)

*Re: PACRIM LTD (PRE)*



			
				walshman said:
			
		

> Anyone watching this stock, had sum big buyers this afternoon. I'm on it plus NEO which could be on the upturn as well.




Looks to me like this one has just made a start on a spike. Give it another 2-3 cps and it'll fall again, in my opinion. Fundamental analysis only...


----------



## johnsmith (17 June 2005)

*Re: Pacrim Energy*

actually you're wrong mate. NEO have found at least 40M boe
check OPL's recent announcement


----------



## Cash cow (30 September 2005)

*PRE: Gas & U.S. =$$$$*

PRE is about to commence their drilling program in the U.S. There will be an announcement on Monday or Tuesday re the pending drilling program. Gas is at record highs in the U.S. and winter is on its way. PRE = money in the bank. Prove me wrong.


----------



## amohonour (26 October 2005)

*Re: Pacrim Ltd. (PRE)*

Sadly first ann was a bit of a fizzer wish they would just get straight into it instead of fluffing around. This coy has heaps on at the moment and someone has been really buying up of late. Seems to have found support at this level I have a lot of faith in this coy especially with them turning a bit of attention towards their gold prospects of late. Hold and wait


----------



## Cash cow (29 October 2005)

*Re: Pacrim Ltd. (PRE) to commence drilling on monday*

PACRIM Energy expects to spud the first well in a three-well program in the North Sacramento Basin by the end of this month, the company said in its latest quarterly report. 
Expected to arrive on Monday October 31, the delayed exploration rig will move immediately to start drilling the McClure Ranch prospect. 

Drilling was initially scheduled to start in September, but rig availability is very restricted in California, the company said earlier this month. 

Other quarter highlights in the Basin include an aggressive leasing program, a completed A$7.5 million funding program and 100% acquisition of the project through wholly-owned subsidiary Pacrim US Energy Corp. 

"The land bank is now in excess of 50,000 acres under lease, an increase of 30,000 acres from an initial position of approximately 20,000 acres leased," managing director Rodney Foster said.

Pacrim said the project contained numerous ready-to-drill prospects, each with multiple objectives. Prepared well sites at the most advanced prospects, including McClure Ranch and Plymire Road, are up-dip of previous gas shows targeting the apex of structures with four-way closure, it said. 

In addition, recently acquired data had improved the project's chance of success, according to Foster. 

"Targeting has been further refined with the benefit of recently obtained information from seismic data along with well control from previous drilling in the district," he said. 

He added that availability of nearby pipelines and gas transmission infrastructure would enable fast tracking of production into a buoyant market upon a gas discovery. 

Also during the quarter, Pacrim completed a fully underwritten shareholder purchase plan to raise $7,500,000 to advance the Northern Sacramento project, as well as providing working capital for existing projects. 

A total of 79,450,000 shares were issued, with 55 million to Nahabedian Exploration Group nominees under the aquisition agreement and the remainder to consultants


----------



## amohonour (30 October 2005)

*Re: Pacrim Ltd. (PRE)*

good spill cash cow i know that once they hit something the sp will fly it is just a matter of time. The good thing is everything is in place for quick conversion to $$$$$$$$$ when they hit something then enjoy the ride.


----------



## amohonour (12 November 2005)

*Re: Pacrim Ltd. (PRE)*

Supposedly we will have some news on monday. Hope that it is good, they need it atm. Did see a director buying on friday so hopefully a good sign. Anyone holding this after the shakeout over the last few weeks?


----------



## johnno261 (13 November 2005)

*Re: Pacrim Ltd. (PRE)*



			
				amohonour said:
			
		

> Supposedly we will have some news on monday. Hope that it is good, they need it atm. Did see a director buying on friday so hopefully a good sign. Anyone holding this after the shakeout over the last few weeks?




Would only imagine a good week coming up with PRE. Good signs Director buying at market prices.Suprised its not moving already.Great little company with many hands in many areas of the resource sector!!


----------



## yogi-in-oz (21 November 2005)

*Re: Pacrim Ltd. (PRE)*



Hi folks,

PRE ..... from HC post on 11092005,
we will be alert for some minor news/moves
over the next couple of days ..... 


Key dates ahead for PRE may be:

     22112005 ..... minor

     08122005 ..... significant and negative

23-27122005 ..... significant news and negative

13-15012006 ..... significant changes here (???)

-----

 happy trading

    yogi

 

=====


----------



## johnno261 (13 December 2005)

*Re: Pacrim Ltd. (PRE)*

Purchased a parcel of these little fellas today @0.044. Bold move perusing @ chart,not much in the way of support below0.044, but watch the S/P move in the next few weeks!!!!!! My opinion so do your own research!


----------



## pacer (10 March 2006)

hmmmmm small upturn on no info, could be some thing here.

what do you think


----------



## powerkoala (4 May 2006)

Anyone follow this stock lately?
goes up couple days ago due to nice gold grade.
and now participate in US gas project.
Hope to going up fast.
Any technical data ?


----------



## SevenFX (26 October 2006)

PRE has had a nice run today for a small specky...

Up 26% with 41million, and niceish buy/sell ratios.


----------



## nioka (15 February 2007)

Has anyone any Idea what is happening to PRE. Is there any reason for me to continue to hold this stock,


----------



## wotthe (21 May 2007)

This has had a good run  in past couple of days ... I bought at 3.2 a couple of days ago and it touched 3.7 today before closing at 3.6.

Buyer side was sitting about 36 million with 10 million on seller side for a while before coming back to 32m and 11m.

I don't know much about charts ... if anyone has an opinion based on them, I'd like to hear it ...  

Has this snuck in under the radar?


----------



## wotthe (22 May 2007)

Looking great again today. Has touched 4 now back at 3.9 (up from 3.6 yesterday). Will be inteteresting to see how it closes...


----------



## ROE (22 May 2007)

This is my highly-spec/highly risky stock and I bought it at 0.03 so have a nice run in a last week or so.


----------



## Lachlan6 (23 May 2007)

Just pulled up (PRE) on weekly chart. This week it looks like it will break through its May 2006 resistance of about $0.037 on some very nice volume. Something may be up and I am looking to get in for a nice little spekkie.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (23 May 2007)

Hi folks,

PRE ... traders have already lifted this one off its lows,
ahead of a positive month expected, in June 2007:

23052007 ... minor cycle ... finance-related ...???

05062007 ... positive cycle ... aggressive rally ???

07062007 ... positive spotlight on PRE ..... 

22-25062007 ... positive cycle ... finance-related ... ???

happy days

paul


----------



## moses (9 July 2007)

PRE looks rather boring on the the SP and volume charts, but the Neilson SMA chart which looks at buying pressure at the end of the day tells quite a different (very positive) story.


----------



## moses (16 July 2007)

Well well well. PRE now in a trading halt pending ann re drilling results. Its up 5% this morning, and +30% from when I brought it to ASF's attention with the SMA chart above.


----------



## Da Cat (26 September 2007)

reasonably good drilling results released yesterday:

"Pacrim’s initial 7 hole RC drilling programme at the Redcliffe Pit prospect were designed to assist validation of previous exploration data and to test for extensions of gold mineralisation beyond previous mining. 

Encouraging oxide intersections included:
• 8m @ 4.09g/t
• 6m @ 4.46g/t
• 4m @ 3.65g/t

• Several gold intercepts were returned from fresh rock at Redcliffe Pit in association with the presence of fresh sulphides. These included:
• 4m @ 3.10g/t
• 5m @ 2.05g/t

• All holes at Redcliffe Pit returned multiple gold intercepts within a broader mineralised zone which was shown to continue at depth over a strike length in excess of 300 metres."


These results confirm the northerly strike of the gold bearing structure that runs from Navigators (NAV) tenement. [PRE tenement adjacent to north of NAV]. I am encouraged by these results. The company has stated its preference to rapid resource definition (7 Aug 2007):

"Work by previous explorers has focused on supergene mineralisation exploitable by shallow open pits. In addition to seeking near surface gold deposits, Pacrim’s exploration philosophy for the area is based on the potential for the grades of the extensive gold mineralised systems to increase significantly at depth in association with sulphides. Further support for this has been afforded by Pacrim’s positive exploration results and those of a neighbouring explorer [insert - NAV].

The Mertondale Shear Zone, including Pacrim’s Redcliffe Gold Project, is considered by Directors to be an important emerging gold camp undergoing a significant resource definition phase."

Exciting times ahead.


----------



## nioka (26 October 2007)

There has been more good results which confirm the gold mineralisation previously identified and extends the zone. This is positive news that does not seem to have had much impact on the SP so far. I would expect this one to improve as more results come to hand.


----------



## nioka (1 November 2007)

News on PRE today has had an effect on the SP with good turnover and a good line up of buyers. Following the release of good gold grades has come the news of a possible early source of income from the drilling of a gas well in the Fireball prospect in NZ. PRE has a 35% interest in the prospect. The operator, L&M Petroleum, have stated that the well will be drilled in an area where 2 wells drilled in the 1940s blew out while drilling and flowed uncontrolled gas to surface.


----------



## nioka (7 November 2007)

Pacrim continues it's price increase and has the potential to have a price break out. Price today has reached a 12mth high with good turnover, a good line up of buyers and now shows a 100% gain in my holding. This is one I bought and consigned it to a bottom drawer a few months ago.


----------



## ROE (7 November 2007)

*PRE*

There is no thread on PRE so I ask here
anyone know what's going with this stock?
it's going all the way North lately.


----------



## ta2693 (7 November 2007)

I think it is because of historical record Gold and oil price.
PRE's major business is in Gold and Oil.


----------



## nioka (8 November 2007)

In a market which has fallen significantly today, PRE continues on to set a new 2yr high and has risen 4.45% with a high turnover. Definitely out of the bottom drawer now. The benefits of the Redcliffe assay results and the farmin Fireball gas project are starting to show in the SP.


----------



## nioka (9 November 2007)

And again today. Up another 10% at this stage.There has been no news that I'm aware of but there must be something in the wind.


----------



## Wilson! (9 November 2007)

I think this has more to come, possibly news considering the buying today has been solid
Looks about to retest highs. 
Watch out for a break above 5.5c


----------



## ROE (12 November 2007)

ASX query is out..nothing special what's going with this stock 
it keep going north, there is no stopping it regardless of the market ..even when asx going backward this baby keep buck the trend.


----------



## alankew (12 November 2007)

Companies reply actually states that "The Company is currently awaiting receipt of final assay results from single
metre splits of the five metre composite results released on 23 October 2007.
We would anticipate that these will be available at some time during the week
commencing 12 November, however exact timing is not known at this time."I have learnt from others that doing a quick skim read often leads to missing something.This is probably whats driving the price.Just as an aside nearly posted this in the wrong thread!Think i may have done this recently on another stock but no one picked it up


----------



## mick2006 (15 November 2007)

some very nice gold grades announced again today, expect a bit of action later in the day as more traders become familar with the story, much like the action in KAL yesterday quiet just after the announcement and then very strong for the rest of the day.

the PRE results are actually much better than that of KAL, and with the price of gold surging expect some massive volume as the day goes on and the story spreads.


----------



## ROE (15 November 2007)

I sold out at 0.5 lock in 80% doh :-( .. should hang on for a bit more ride but then again it's just drilling ...getting it out of the ground and making some $$ out of it is another story...  ..

PRE has been good with me bought at 3 sold at 4 then bought again at 3 sold at 5 hehehe ...
may buy again at 3 at some later stage heheh


----------



## nioka (15 November 2007)

Almost 20% of the company shares changed hands today. No wonder the price didn't hold on to it's early gains. I guess there were a lot of profit takers. Let us see what happens from here.


----------



## roland (19 November 2007)

Pacrim has held pretty well at around 0.05. Their website is an interesting read. The Manus Island statement suggecting that the deposit there could be compared with the Lihir deposit. Now that would cause a bit of excitement


----------



## zt3000 (21 November 2007)

Massive Gold Intersection ... annoucement this morning.

PRE has reported that the first deep RC hole at its Golden Terrace South prospect has been an outstanding success, hitting 55 metres averaging 3.65 g/t, including 10 metres @ 6.77 g/t from 125 metres and 10 metres @ 7.96 g/t from 110 metres. 

"Most importantly the results have provided evidence of the potential of the mineralised system at the Golden Terrace South prospect. It has demonstrated the existence of extensions to previously reported high grade gold mineralisation to greater depth ..."


----------



## Trader Paul (28 November 2007)

Hi folks,

PRE ..... looking for a run up, until about 07122007, then figure a
few negative time cycles will bring this one back to earth, for a while ...

07-10122007 ..... negative spotlight on PRE

11-12122007 ..... negative news expected here

19122007 ..... 2 negative cycles ... finance-related???

28-31122007 ..... minor news expected

Looking ahead, May-June 2008 should be good months for PRE.

happy days

paul



=====


----------



## roland (28 November 2007)

Trader Paul, does your crystal ball show the approximate SP values for these targets? I am assuming right now that people are looking around for gold potentials and this may have slip-streamed PRE a little higher.


----------



## gordon2007 (28 November 2007)

I just sold out of this yesterday. It's sure to have a Major day UP today. The pre-open price is a bit interesting.



roland said:


> Trader Paul, does your crystal ball show the approximate SP values for these targets? I am assuming right now that people are looking around for gold potentials and this may have slip-streamed PRE a little higher.


----------



## nioka (28 November 2007)

roland said:


> Trader Paul, does your crystal ball show the approximate SP values for these targets? I am assuming right now that people are looking around for gold potentials and this may have slip-streamed PRE a little higher.




I've decided to take a profit on this one,120% will do me . If there is more then good luck to the holders. I'm still hurting from MHL and don't want to have the same thing happen here. Will put it into NWR, another good gold prospect in my estimation. I dont have a crystal ball but that is the way I see it.


----------



## roland (21 December 2007)

More gold for Pacrim:

Deeper RC Drilling Gold Intercepts – Single Metre Samples
Golden Terrace South Prospect
Assay results have been received and compiled for single metre samples
from a programme of deeper RC drilling at the Golden Terrace South
prospect confirming wide zones of gold mineralisation (composite result of
55m @ 3.60g/t from hole GTRC 83 was reported on 21 November).


----------



## mick2006 (31 December 2007)

should see a bit of action in PRE come wednesday, if you have a look at their announcement on the 21/12/07 (last page), they outlined the current exploration focus, *what is of interest and I don't know if many people picked up on this is that they have already received the next batch of gold assays from the Redcliffe Gold project and they were in the process of plotting and processing the results*, given the Christmas break you would expect to hear something by next week at the latest, may prove a good short term trade as it certainly has released some impressive results recently.

PRE is one of the exciting spec gold plays, with a big start to 2008 expected with plenty of drilling results due.


Below is the link to the recent announcement

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071221/pdf/316nbgg8t3vrll.pdf


----------



## mick2006 (2 January 2008)

some larger buy orders now appearing above the 4.5c level, would guess this is traders wanting to grab a stake before the next round of drilling results from the Redcliffe Gold Project, as I previously posted the company received the results just before Christmas and ran out of time to plot and process them, with most companies back on deck today I would expect to hear something out of PRE either later this week or definately next week.

Could be an interesting short term trade.

Anyone else watching or holding PRE?

Below is a list of the current exploration activities for PRE


Redcliffe Gold Project

� A round of deeper RC drilling has been completed at the Nambi Pit, for which results are being processed and plotted.
� Drilling of several pre-collars was carried out in December in preparation for diamond core drilling at Nambi Pit scheduled for January 2008 designed to test
the lode at even greater depth.
� Additional RC holes were drilled at West lode and Redcliffe Pit Prospects.
� Detailed geological mapping has continued over the Nambi/Redcliffe prospect areas.
� Channel sampling of accessible pit wall exposures has been carried out at Nambi Pit, Nambi South Pit, and Mesa Pit.


----------



## roland (2 January 2008)

pre-open depth looks encouraging, if it holds after open we should be able to hold any gain had today.

I've been holding for a couple of months and traded 2 or 3 times, currently 2 points below my average.


----------



## mick2006 (8 January 2008)

If gold keeps going on its current path, don't be surprised to see some of the spec gold sector stocks start to steal some of the iron ore sectors thunder.

With drilling results due from the Redcliffe Gold Project in Western Australia, where they have a strike length of 65km and are currently in the middle of a 30,000m drilling campaign, PRE is perfectly positioned to move significantly higher on positive news.

Its amazing how sentiment plays such an important part in the individual commoditity sectors, first we had uranium then nickel,oil,iron ore, and if the gold price is a leading indicator gold will certainly be the next hot sector.

With so much news upcoming and such positive recent exploration results, PRE is certainly one to be holding over the next couple of months.

Don't forget the company has already received the latest set of results from Redcliffe they are just plotting and processing them before they announce them to the market, leaving traders a perfect oppertunity to get aboard before the results.

Below is a company outline of recent exploration activities:


Redcliffe Gold Project

� A round of deeper RC drilling has been completed at the Nambi Pit, for which results are being processed and plotted.
� Drilling of several pre-collars was carried out in December in preparation for diamond core drilling at Nambi Pit scheduled for January 2008 designed to test
the lode at even greater depth.
� Additional RC holes were drilled at West lode and Redcliffe Pit Prospects.
� Detailed geological mapping has continued over the Nambi/Redcliffe prospect areas.
� Channel sampling of accessible pit wall exposures has been carried out at Nambi Pit, Nambi South Pit, and Mesa Pit.


----------



## mick2006 (9 January 2008)

Another massive rise in gold tonight, expect to see some interest in the gold spec sector, especially in companies with results due and drilling campaigns underway.

PRE is perfectly placed to benefit from the rising price/interest in the gold sector with a massive 65km strike and a 30000m drilling campaign underway, expect plenty of upside from these levels


----------



## johnnyg (9 January 2008)

Heres my views on PRE's Chart.

1st is a daily chart with a break up on good volume with a possible short-term target of 0.06cps.

2nd is Weekly which has pennant formation forming with a possible target of 0.08cps.

Thoughts/Comments?

Regards John

DYOR


----------



## roland (10 January 2008)

Pacrim doing well today up 10% on no news. Now would be a good time to release something to the market. I went through some of their earlier announcements, but couldn't really get a feel for timing of the next release. Anyone else have more forward thinking on Pacrim?


----------



## roland (10 January 2008)

wow, pre-open close depth on Pacrim is scary - almost 3 times as many buyers. Something is obviously in the wind ... and it cannot all be about the gold price, since they don't have any gold yet


----------



## mick2006 (10 January 2008)

Looks like the gold bug has well and truely set in, some massive buying going on in PRE in the last hour, with results from Redcliffe due any day will be interesting to watch what happens next.


----------



## Peakey (10 January 2008)

Chart is looking interesting. First chart shows breakout through previous highs of NOV/DEC 2007 of .062. MACD has crossed over now. Volume is above average.

Second chart shows previous highs during 2005 around these same price levels, so potentially we might encounter a bit of resistance through to .007.

Cheers 
Peakey


----------



## roland (10 January 2008)

The volume differences between this high and the previous high is dramataically different. Does this have a bearing on the effect of this current rise?


----------



## Peakey (10 January 2008)

Hi Roland,

Yes you're right, volume levels are higher this time around. The resistance is from 2 years ago, so it is 'less' significant, plus it also traded in the .05-.07 price range for a considerable time (March 2005 - November 2005). It also might explain why the share price has been in this trading range for the past 2 months, those that bought in back in 2005 (at around the .05-.07 price levels and have held up until 2007, at a loss), have been waiting for prices to return and might have sold during the last few weeks. So who knows how much more resistance will get as we 'hopefully'  head higher.

Just wanted to highlight the fact that we still might have a little bit of work to do at these price levels, I'm hoping the bulk of the work has been done.

Fingers crossed for another strong day tomorrow. 

Cheers
Peakey


----------



## roland (10 January 2008)

Peakey said:


> Hi Roland,
> 
> Yes you're right, volume levels are higher this time around. The resistance is from 2 years ago, so it is 'less' significant, plus it also traded in the .05-.07 price range for a considerable time (March 2005 - November 2005). It also might explain why the share price has been in this trading range for the past 2 months, those that bought in back in 2005 (at around the .05-.07 price levels and have held up until 2007, at a loss), have been waiting for prices to return and might have sold during the last few weeks. So who knows how much more resistance will get as we 'hopefully'  head higher.
> 
> ...




This could be a nice little light shining at the end of my gloomy tunnel - I'm holding 100,000 - all in profit, doesn't sound like much until you work out how much each cent rise is worth


----------



## Black Range (11 January 2008)

To All PRE Holders what a great Days trading yet again with strong Open Buying support, then a mid afternoon standoff, right up to Todays Massive close, to conclude the Days gain of 16.36%, add that to yesterdays 10% and we have a nice 36%+ Trade for those who got in at .05. One would expect another Golden Terrace Drilling Ann. V/soon. Managed to pick up Tuesday at .050

Here's the Closing Stats. From Yesterday Trading Thurs. 10th January 2008.

Final 10 Transactions On Thursdays Close.

16:11:16...0.064..17,234....$1,102.98
16:11:16...0.064..200,000..$12,800.00
16:11:16...0.064..250,000..$16,000.00
16:11:16...0.064..500,000..$32,000.00
16:11:16...0.064..200,000..$12,800.00
16:11:16...0.064..200,000..$12,800.00
16:11:16...0.064..500,000..$32,000.00
16:11:16...0.064..50,000....$3,200.00
16:11:16...0.064..82,766....$5,297.02
16:11:16...0.064..17,234....$1,102.98


Thursdays Trading
Open .055
High .064
Low .053
Close .064 ********* Strong Close. UP 16.36% 

With 428 Trades at 60,315,585 Days Volume.
Current Buy/Sell Depths at Close.
Buys 31,545,218
Sells 7,661,962

As Indicated " Breakout " Did occur & will be Interesting to see just how much further PRE has to run.
Highest Volume traded price Today, was 8,842,753 shares at .06 So should see some support at around .06 on the way down, lets hope in a weeks time


Cheers to All PRE Holders.
.
. All above Data taken from with Permission from Turbotrader 

.
.


----------



## CATAPILLAR (14 January 2008)

roland said:


> Pacrim doing well today up 10% on no news. Now would be a good time to release something to the market. I went through some of their earlier announcements, but couldn't really get a feel for timing of the next release. Anyone else have more forward thinking on Pacrim?




Found this commentary from Rodney Foster about the share price query on 10th Jan 08. Drilling programs are to continue at the Redcliffe Gold Project with findings to be reported following assessment and evaluation of results. Due to Pacrim's operational focus on the Redcliffe Gold Project the company has embarked on a programme to rationalise, or farm out assets that are considered non-core. This has included the farming out of management of the Kimberly gold projects to the recently listed Metminco Ltd. As previously reported Pacrim is finalising terms for the sale of non-USA oil and gas assets including the companies interests in PNG, Aust. and New Zealand.
In respect of the Company's on going free carried 12.5% interest in the North Sacramento Basin Oil and Gas project. The operator of the project (NEG) has advised that it is continueing to drill a well at the Behemoth prospect to target  depth following an interruption to the programme as a result of engineering difficulties. Pacrim holds a 12.5% free carried interest to development in the respect of the well. 

CATAPILLAR


----------



## roland (14 January 2008)

Thanks for that CATAPILLAR, I did see the speeding ticket response, it dampened the interest a little, and today was nothing to write home about with general market performance.

Just wait until they report something good - this stock will go off. I've read that they think they could be sitting on a "Lihir" type resource in their New Guinea island interest. Now that would be something to write home about


----------



## p1nagy (17 January 2008)

I noticed this morning that Pacrim announced they are issuing 19,250,000 shares at 2 cents each. Who is getting these shares? is this going to dilute the share price? I have seen this happen before with both LKO and VPE in the past year. They gave the option for shareholders to purchase shares around 20% below market value. So of course the shareholders who opted to buy these shares cashed out straight away for immediate profit and thus put selling pressure on the stock and reduced the price by 20%. Will this happen to PRE?


----------



## CATAPILLAR (17 January 2008)

p1nagy said:


> I noticed this morning that Pacrim announced they are issuing 19,250,000 shares at 2 cents each. Who is getting these shares? is this going to dilute the share price? I have seen this happen before with both LKO and VPE in the past year. They gave the option for shareholders to purchase shares around 20% below market value. So of course the shareholders who opted to buy these shares cashed out straight away for immediate profit and thus put selling pressure on the stock and reduced the price by 20%. Will this happen to PRE?




I saw this Appendix 3B too
I noticed they are Ordinary Fully Paid securities but they have an exercise price of .02per share I thought it was only options that got exercised.
It also says do the "securities rank equally in all respects from the date of allotment with an existing +class of quoted+securities? - then it say's Shares rank parri passu with other fully paid shares on issue. WTF
It also goes on to say 10,000,000 Partly Paid
                               15,750,000 Sept 2008 Options
                               9,000,000 Performance options


CATAPILLAR


----------



## shares (21 January 2008)

The share price of PRE has been going sideways for the past 10 days after it got issued a speeding ticket.

Today it was hit hard ... because of general market sentiment?
PRE closed at 0.044 today, lost almost 16%
The last time PRE finished the day under 0.045 was late-ish last year, mid Nov.



roland said:


> Just wait until they report something good - this stock will go off. I've read that they think they could be sitting on a "Lihir" type resource in their New Guinea island interest. Now that would be something to write home about




This certainly will lift the share price back up :


----------



## scuffler (29 February 2008)

Hi guys.

I am still holding these.Think the bottom was 3/3.1 and it looks to have turned the corner.
  Needs to break 3.5/7 for a continued effort into the 4's.

I would think some more results are due soon which should go well if they ae anything like the results before.
These results before are some of the best grades in Aus.

So be on your guard with this one.

PLus with Gold going nuts and heading towards $1000 in March what timing!!
cheers.


----------



## scuffler (3 March 2008)

one day.......one day good spec gold stocks will buck the overall trend and break away on there own.

   I just hope i can stay calm until this day arrives...arrive it will!

Maybe investors/funds are waiting for the magic $1000 to be broken and then we may start to see some long awaited fireworks.
This could work in PRE's favour as announcement is due this month


----------



## nioka (3 March 2008)

scuffler said:


> one day.......one day good spec gold stocks will buck the overall trend and break away on there own.
> 
> I just hope i can stay calm until this day arrives...arrive it will!
> 
> ...



 The price of gold has very little to do with the price of PRE. All PRE needs to do is prove up its reserves then either sell out or start production. How long is it since the last report? Was there any better news than before. I hold in a very small way. Bought 50,000 initially and traded them up to 100,000 now at no cost. They are an interesting challenge for me and as much fun as assembling a jig saw puzzle as a hobby. All these penny stocks have the potential to make a bundle or lose you the lot. In my opinion PRE has possibilities but it is still a spec stock after all.


----------



## scuffler (3 March 2008)

ok lets try again.

PRE's strike length is bigger than NAV's which is next door. FACT.

PRE's results are some of the best around. FACT.

PRE are in the process of estimating a resource. FACT.

I do hold. FACT.

I am looking for a rise in share price soon with the above being mentioned.

cheers.


----------



## nioka (18 April 2008)

Something going on here. No announcement but over 20,000,000 shares traded and price up over25% at one stage today????? Reeks of insider trading.


----------



## mick2006 (7 May 2008)

Looks like PRE is another stock mover higher on anticipation of a major gas discovery.  PRE is currently in a JV in the US where they are currently testing a well that has discovered 6 zones of gas to see whether it is a commercially viable well.

What is very interesting is that the pre drill estimate was for 1 trillion cubic feet of gas which is massive and at current US gas prices PRE's 12.5% share would be worth over $1.50 per share.

For anyone who doesn't mind a bit of risk for what is potentially a massive gain have a look at PRE and decide whats the chance of at least one of the 6gas zones being commercially viable.


----------



## mick2006 (7 May 2008)

I must say there was some very interesting trading going on in PRE today, with a massive surge in volume taking the shareprice from 3.0-3.7c in very quick time.

One would guess it has something to do with the impending Behemoth Gas Prospect results from California. 

PRE has already stated that the well has intersected 6 seperate gas bearing zones, and their JV partner in the US is currently testing to determine if any of the zones are commercial in size. Remember Behemoth has a pre-drill target of 1 trillion cubic feet of gas.

Given the risk/reward equation, PRE is already undervalued based on their current gold assets, so there is very little if any premium in the shareprice in terms a gas discovery, we may well see a bit more speculation in the coming days given the massive upside if the Behemoth well proves to be commercially viable. As others have previously discussed PRE's stake would be worth in the region of $1.50 per share.

I was happy to buy into PRE today on the pullback to 3.3c, and will be looking add to the position in the coming days, as the reward firmly outweighs the risks at this time.


----------



## Trader Paul (8 May 2008)

Hi folks,

PRE ... time cycles to watch:

   13-14052008 ... 2 cycles expected, with positive news

      06062008 ... 3 cycles come together here, bringing
      a positive spotlight on PRE - this could be BIG (???)

   10-11062008 ... more news here???

   27-30062008 ... more positive news expected.

      01072008 ... minor cycle

      07072008 ... minor cycle

   18-21072008 ... minor news = significant rally ???

      25072008 ... positive cycle ... finances???

      28072008 ... significant, negative cycle expected.

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## AnDy62 (8 May 2008)

mick2006 said:


> I must say there was some very interesting trading going on in PRE today, with a massive surge in volume taking the shareprice from 3.0-3.7c in very quick time.
> 
> One would guess it has something to do with the impending Behemoth Gas Prospect results from California.




Hey Mick. Do we know how soon the results from the American project could be coming through (days/weeks/months)? Looks cheap at current prices given they already have promising (with some nice results) gold mines in Australia. Also saw they have a 6.36% stake of a 1.8 trillion cubic feet natural gas resource in PNG. Looking closely...


----------



## mick2006 (8 May 2008)

Hey AnDy62, according to the latest update from PRE, the results should be due anytime now, given the current climate with gas/oil prices rising daily, any discovery will be well received by the market.


----------



## Trader Paul (4 June 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> PRE ... time cycles to watch:
> 
> ...






Hi folks,

PRE ..... as per post above, this one has started to lift
today, ahead of 3 time cycles, due to take hold over 
the next few trading days:

"06062008 ... 3 cycles come together here, bringing
a positive spotlight on PRE - this could be BIG (???)"

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (5 June 2008)

Hi folks,

PRE ... some big oders have gone through today, as this one starts to tick up,
ahead of expected and positive news, over the next few days ..... 

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (27 June 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> PRE ... time cycles to watch:
> 
> ...






Hi folks,

PRE ... both price and volume up on Thursday, ahead of positive news expected,
over the next couple of days ... see post above ... and technically, price has just 
confirmed double-bottom, with March 2008 lows ... 

have a great weekend

  paul



=====


----------



## jonnycage (13 August 2008)

Hi guys

bought 100 000 more of these at .009 cents today, they
certainly are taking a pounding !

johnny


----------



## jonnycage (14 August 2008)

hello all

is anyone following this stock at present ?  seems
to be quite a cheap one.

any thoughts ?


cheers


jonny


----------



## AnDy62 (18 August 2008)

Cheap does not mean anything in this market in the micro cap sector.

I hope you have a stop in place, don't know why you would buy this IMO (maybe apart from a dead cat..), the recent gold ann was pretty disappointing... then there is the inevitable q of finance.


----------



## jonnycage (19 August 2008)

cheers for your insight

im still ahead with this stock, my average price is .005 cents,
so guess im trying to revive the dead much like jesus.

jonny


----------



## AnDy62 (19 August 2008)

Geez you must have bought it AGES ago, hope you locked in some profits if you actually did buy them at half a cent.


----------



## jonnycage (19 August 2008)

years ago in fact digger,  and no need for the sarcasm,  a pretty picture
dont make the investor


----------



## AnDy62 (19 August 2008)

I wasn't being sarcastic buddy, I just said you must have bought them ages ago, looks like 2003, and I hope you have taken some profits given you would have been 10 times your outlay even earlier this year. Anyway, good luck with the stock, hope it goes back up for you.


----------



## jonnycage (20 August 2008)

no worries.  im hoping the dog goes back up to!!

did cash in some profits, was expecting a slide, maybe just
not this bad as such. oh well, live and learn.

appreciate your comments anyways, good to get people talking bout
this one again, even if it is looking very ordinary at present, and you are
right, finance is a big prob for these guys.

cheers

jonny


----------



## Crash Pilot (17 February 2009)

*PACRIM ENERGY LIMITED (PRE)*

Hi

Anyone holding these stocks?

If so what are your thoughts?

Seems like they have dropped of the face of the earth. No announcements.


----------



## jonnycage (17 February 2009)

im still holding crash,

though not expecting too much action here, and will probably
sell out in the not too distant future


----------



## Crash Pilot (17 February 2009)

I was also  thinking of selling but decided to hold long term to see what happens.

 A little bit off news from these guys would be good.


----------



## jonnycage (29 May 2009)

anyone dipping in to the .6 cent options ?  thinking i may with the minimum,
looking for thoughts though


jc


----------



## jonnycage (10 June 2009)

anyone know the reason for the rocket under this one today ?  up 50 percent
to 1 cent.  havent seen any announcements ??

jc


----------



## ROE (11 June 2009)

got rich yet? gone up 100% over 2 days crazy
and some massive volume 
Gold Gold Gold all around ...

An oil and gas company struck gold pretty damn cool


----------



## Sean K (11 June 2009)

jonnycage said:


> anyone know the reason for the rocket under this one today ?  up 50 percent
> to 1 cent.  havent seen any announcements ??
> 
> jc



You might need to check the ASX announements to find the announcement jc.

They have confirmed a little near surface gold, which was obviously leaked the day before. 

Must be an investigation by ASIC.


----------



## jonnycage (12 June 2009)

kennas said:


> You might need to check the ASX announements to find the announcement jc.
> 
> They have confirmed a little near surface gold, which was obviously leaked the day before.
> 
> Must be an investigation by ASIC.





cheers kennas, found it in the end.   insider trading still going strong i see : )

sold a parcel of them at 1.5 cents, ill ride the rest out with the wave..

jc


----------



## jonnycage (8 October 2009)

breaking out a little today,  a lot of volume,  any one following
out there, 20% up.   maybe the mining lease is getting closer lol

j c


----------



## Sweet Synergy (8 October 2009)

Hi Jonny,

Yeah am now following this one.  Chart is looking very promising as its crossed over the falling resistance lines and if it breaks .013 which is significant .... looks like it might go for a good run ... esp with the vol behind it today, which was bullish ... high vol up, low vol on the pullback. (daily chart posted)

Had a quick look through past news and see the Company completed a Share Purchase Plan mid year raising $1.5 million to be utilised in advancement of work programmes for its gold holdings. Very strong shareholder support resulted in early closure of the issue which was almost two times oversubscribed.

With gold now over $1050.00 this looks like its all lining up for a move


----------



## jonnycage (8 October 2009)

great graph cheers for your input mate,  my average holdings is at .008 cents
so will ride this out.  looks like reasonable times ahead and watching with
close interest

jc


----------



## Tukker (12 October 2009)

Im confused. Is Pacrim Energy producing gold? If it isn't how does the price of gold effect the value of the stock at present?

Technically i like the chart, i will watch this one today.


----------



## jonnycage (12 October 2009)

gday tukker


its aiming to produce gold : )   at 1 cent a share not there just yet,
so with the hope of mining the gold its going to go up with the gold price

jc


----------



## angk43 (19 February 2010)

any new thoughts on this stock.... directors are buying up stock ..price has flatlined. i hope it hasn't died..


----------



## jonnycage (19 February 2010)

cant say i know of much new, still looking for gold,  trying to put
together a proposal to mine,  who knows

j c


----------



## angk43 (19 February 2010)

thanks,i think its the old saying, if you haven't got anything good to report, dont report at all. i'll keep waiting as i did with GRY


----------



## jonnycage (7 May 2010)

so a group of private investors have got in at .07 cents,  building another
1mill of funding.  still holding, may grab some more.  any thoughts or followers
here presently ?  j c


----------



## jonnycage (27 July 2010)

did anyone take up there allotment with options ? i did,  dreaming sure,
but maybe more gold to be found ?

j c


----------



## noie (3 August 2010)

Abundant High Grade Gold Assays from Diamond Drilling -
Intercepts Include 69m @ 6.80g/t and 17m @ 5.86g/t Gold


SP+ 33% hence the 125,973,180 shares traded in the first  2hours.

ppl in at .07 should be well happy


----------



## jonnycage (3 August 2010)

yep finally a little joy, where to from here  ??

might have to buy those options out now i think, even though have till next year lol

j c


----------



## jonnycage (12 November 2010)

upward trend beginning ?  close at 1.5cents yesterday, lots
of volume ,  any followers ?

 j c


----------



## newanimal (13 November 2010)

Looks like beginnings of an uptrend trend to me. Lots of positive announcements with volume since aug. Been holding since feb.
N A


----------



## Sean K (13 November 2010)

Depends on the time frame really.

Very short term it's started to go up, but until .012 ish is firmly broken and established as support, this is going medium to long term sideways. This has continued to look like it might break up for 2 plus years, but then falls back just as quickly. Looks promising on that volume though.


----------



## jonnycage (13 November 2010)

great graph mate cheers,   long time holder at 0.007 cents and have
the options from the lost lot up my sleeve.  

interesting times for this stock

j c


----------



## newanimal (24 November 2010)

No trades today. I saw no announcement re trading halt for PRE. Anyone know whats up?


----------



## burglar (24 November 2010)

newanimal said:


> No trades today. I saw no announcement re trading halt for PRE. Anyone know whats up?




PRE are not on trading halt. 
Just put some for sale at AUD$0.011 and wait!


----------



## jonnycage (25 November 2010)

i would some it up as negative lead the day before from the usa,
a spike over the last through days,  and maybe the stock cooling its heals
if you will : )

j c


----------



## binginbarrel (2 December 2010)

I think it may be the day to get into Pacrim.
The resource is looking like it`s average but big. We`ll see how she opens, or not. E*trade not working for me atm, maybe a sign.


----------



## jonnycage (28 January 2011)

happy new year all! bacd from hibernation lol

maybe this is the for pre, but maybe not!

still following with interest

jc


----------



## burglar (4 June 2012)

Capital Consolidation: 1 for every 25 held!
Is it the kiss of death?


----------



## springhill (14 June 2012)

Just cast a quick look over your list burglar this is the set up that appeals to my style the most, post consolidation this will be one on my shortlist, my preference is for a tight share structure.
Thanks for sharing, will take time to look through the pros and cons of this one properly.


----------



## burglar (15 June 2012)

burglar said:


> Capital Consolidation: 1 for every 25 held!
> Is it the kiss of death?




And now a name change!

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120615/pdf/426vhrzr5xzy3n.pdf

"Redcliffe Resources Limited" ASX code RCF
Will take effect late June.


----------



## burglar (4 July 2012)

burglar said:


> And now a name change!
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120615/pdf/426vhrzr5xzy3n.pdf
> 
> ...



Top 20

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120615/pdf/426vhtpsd8644l.pdf


----------



## beatthemarket (4 July 2012)

the NCM lead manus drilling commences sometime in July i believe, of which PRE has 10%... should see some activity upon newsflow from this.


----------



## burglar (2 August 2012)

springhill said:


> Just cast a quick look over your list burglar this is the set up that appeals to my style the most, post consolidation this will be one on my shortlist, my preference is for a tight share structure.
> Thanks for sharing, will take time to look through the pros and cons of this one properly.




I hope you did not wait too long. 

Up double since Tuesday!



Sigh! August, and still no name change.


----------



## jonnycage (2 August 2012)

finally some signs of life from the old girl

wonder where to from here ?

j c


----------



## burglar (2 August 2012)

jonnycage said:


> finally some signs of life from the old girl
> 
> wonder where to from here ?
> 
> j c




Hopefully, north of what I paid !


----------



## prawn_86 (28 August 2012)

Thread closed.

Redcliffe Resources (RCF) is the new name of Pacrim Resources (PRE). 

Further discussion on RCF can be found here:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25334


----------

